# IVF (FET) - November/December 2012



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

I couldn't see a thread for FET cycles so I've gone ahead and started one, and am hoping we can all come on here and chat and keep each other sane during this time :)

A little bit about me. This is my second round of IVF. My first round in August sadly ended in a m/c at 7 weeks but my DH and I have decided to give it another go as we have 4 frozen blasts and we're really desperate to start our little family :blush:

I'm with the Oxford Fertility Unit, who have been really great, so I'm pleased to be with them. They've sent out my drug schedule already, and I'll be on Nafarelin (Synarel) and starting to sniff on the 8th November (that's freaking me out a little bit...I've always hated nasal sprays!).

Would love to hear your stories and share your success, hopes, fears, and just plain craziness with you :)

Carmen. x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello MrsMoose, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: We did IVF in October but my beta was a 6 so we knew it wasn't going to last. I had a scan last week and my lining is looking good so I was given the green light to start FET in November. I have another scan tomorrow and I hope to get good news. I wasn't given any meds just a vivelle patch. I hope we both get our bfp!


----------



## C&J

Hi there Carmen, 
We did our first round of Ivf with Icsi in July/August which unfortunately didnt work so we are now doing a frozen embryo transfer cycle, we were lucky enough to get 11 blastocysts to freeze after last time. We will be putting 2 embryos back this time. Ive been on suprecur to down regulate for 11 days now and today I started my estrogen tablets to start building my lining. Scan is booked for 10 days time to see if my lining is thick enough for transfer, hopefully transfer will be in 2 weeks or so. x

Claire


----------



## godskid

Count me too in Ladies ... We did ICSI this month .The clinic did not do an ET this time . They said my lining was a little too thick . They say they want to see soemthing between 9 and 13 . FET is scheduled for December. Just started my next cycle today .
So Hopefully , this will be the last full cycle I ll have before I get pregnant :winkwink:
I will be taking "ovuloc" (contraceptive pill) from CD3 ie, day after tommorw. CD21 scheduled for "Coring" ie the endo scratch , to increase the chances of implantation.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies and welcome! :)

Happy Bunny - thank you, and I'm sorry to hear that yours didn't turn out the way you wanted it to either. Glad your lining's looking good - how did the scan go?

Claire - wow, 11 blasts, that's brilliant! Did you have the option of putting 2 back or did they really push for single transfer? I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you - 2 weeks will pass by in no time! Are you having any side effects with the medication?

Godskid - here's hoping that this is your last cycle too and you get your BFP soon :) I've never heard of an endo scratch before - what's that? Sounds painful! If I had someone scratching my insides I'd feel a little freaked out - are you nervous?

Ah ladies, I'm crossing fingers, toes, everything (except legs - that's a little counterproductive....) that we get our BFPs soon. It's been really heartbreaking losing 3 little ones and slowly seeing everyone around me go on to have their babies. I'm going to seriously have a chat with myself and make sure I have a good PMA this time around...

Have a good evening girls!

Carmen. x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

My scan went well. I go in on Monday for the transfer! I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## C&J

They would only put 1 back first time round because I am only 32 , but with this frozen transfer theyre letting us have 2 put back thank god. I was doing fine with just the suprecur but now Ive been doing the estrogen tablets for a while theyre giving me side effects much like pregnancy . Sore boobs, feeling sick, feeling bit emotional etc.. Only 5 days to wait now till my scan.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

C&J, I'm taking estrace and estrogen via vaginal. The estrace has given me sore boobs but during my fresh cycle estrogen did nothing. I felt nothing. Good luck on your scan!


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi Ladies..can I join too!
I am due to try in dec..around the middle..

We have a failed ICSI in June/July 1st one was gutted, but what kept me positive was that we have 7 frozen blastocysts. I am looking forward to it now. It was meant to be October but when I had the scan to see the thickness of the lining the nurse thought she saw a polyp so I had to have a D&C and hysteroscopy to see what was there,turns out no polyp and all ok with D&C so I am now focusing on getting ready for the FET...
bring it on..now,just in time for xmas would be the best xmas pressie ever!!!!!!!


----------



## godskid

MrsMoose: Coring is not a very painful procedure after all . I had the procedure done in September. But now have to do it agin before the FET .

The follwing URLs give some info abt coring. 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9578014/Simple-scratch-could-double-success-of-IVF-treatment.html 


https://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-10-07/health/34197319_1_ivf-womb-pregnancy-rates


HappyBunnyAB : Thats indeed exciting , Lotss of baby dust:dust:

mammywannabe : Welcome dear .:hugs:.. I am also scheduled for FET in December.


----------



## MrsMoose

Ah Happy Bunny, you must be a happy bunny :rofl That&#8217;s brilliant news!!!!! Crossing fingers and toes for you that it goes well. Let us know how you get on.

C&J &#8211; DH and I have also been debating the 1 vs. 2 embryo transfer. I had one back last time, and I think this time we&#8217;re weighing up the chance of twins vs. actually having a pregnancy that goes to term, with a healthy baby/babies at the end of it. It&#8217;s a tough choice, but I think we&#8217;re going to go down the 2 route as well. The side effects sound rough, hopefully those 5 days pass quickly!

Hey Mammywannabe &#8211; welcome :) Dec isn&#8217;t that far off! I&#8217;m sorry to hear that ICSI didn&#8217;t work out for you :( Good as well that there wasn&#8217;t actually a polyp and now you can just focus on getting ready. Are you trying acupuncture?

Godskid &#8211; I&#8217;d never heard of that before, how weird! But looks like it&#8217;s had some really great successes. I might ask my clinic if it&#8217;s something they would consider. Although it seriously sounds like something you would do to fruit&#8230;. :rofl

AFM &#8211; I started acupuncture again this evening. I&#8217;ve been doing it for 2 years, and last cycle I got in too late to do anything before ET so it probably wasn&#8217;t effective. This time I&#8217;m starting at the right time, and my acupuncturist is going to see me weekly up to ET, and then directly before and after ET as well, to maximise chances. I&#8217;m giving it my all this time! I just need to distress myself &#8211; work is very hectic and I work across 3 time zones so I don&#8217;t think I give my body enough credit or give it enough TLC. What vitamins/supplements is everyone taking?

Carmen. xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Carmen, work sure sounds hectic. You gotta stay calm and not stress. Everything will be fine. I did acupuncture before and I loved it! I stop because it got really expensive. The only vitamins I'm taking are prenatals, baby aspirin and metformin. I'm still waiting for the DR to call and find out what time I go in on Monday. I'm so excited!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! I am scheduled for FET for week of Nov 12th.. Lining check on Thursday... It needs to be over 8mm so I am hoping for that! We have 4 frosties, but are doing a single tranfer b/c dr found I have an abnormal shaped uterus and risk of twins would be very high. He said I could do more than 1 but would be really concerned so we went with his recommendations and are happy with that decision :)


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies,
Scan tomorrow to check my lining, hoping and praying its good enough so we can have transfer soon. Progynova is giving me a lot of period cramps and Im bloated, I am hoping that is a good thing. Am also getting crazy dreams as well :/


----------



## godskid

c&J how did your scan go ? ET done ?


----------



## C&J

Hey ladies, 

Had my scan and my lining is 10.2mm which is good they like to see it over 8mm. Transfer is now booked for next Wednesday , I stop my suprecur tomorrow and start cyclogest 4 times a day on thursday. Feel like a kid waiting for christmas :D


----------



## godskid

whaw 10.2 sounds "cute" to me ... 
I love to hear abt linings like that coz my fresh transfer was cancelled bcause of a thicker lining . (14.5)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay c&j! I hope to be right with you on wed/thurs with fet! Lining check Thursday :)


----------



## notoptimistic

My lining was 15 something and they didn't cancel my fet, but I don't think it worked. :( it has been 6 days and not feeling preg symptoms.


----------



## MoBaby

not: many dont experience any symptoms!! dont be discouraged :(


----------



## C&J

How is everyone? This threads gone very quiet! 
2 days until our embryos get transferred Im so nervous. Trying to keep myself busy to pass the time but everytime I sit still it starts crossing my mind again.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

My OTD is Wednesday but DH and I cracked and took a test yesterday and we got :bfp:! Don't give up! FET's do work. I have to wait until Wednesday to find out our beta but we are over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## godskid

Whaw HappyBunny , Congrats congrats congrats ...... first BFP for our thread ... 
Is there a pic of your BFP in the test gallery ?please post the link


----------



## godskid

C&J said:


> How is everyone? This threads gone very quiet!
> 2 days until our embryos get transferred Im so nervous. Trying to keep myself busy to pass the time but everytime I sit still it starts crossing my mind again.


So here is HappyBunnyAB 's lovely BFP to keep up your positive spirit . :flower:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys - congrats happy!

I'm very very happy (I was in tears when I found out) to report that I just found out that I am pregnant! Had my blood test this morning and it is beta 915!


----------



## godskid

Congrats , congrats congrats !!!:hug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MrsMoose

Oh my gosh.....I'm away from the board for a few days and what do I come back to? TWO BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just AWESOME news :) I'm so happy for you HappyBunny and NotOptimistic, woohoo! :hugs:

C&J....are they doing ET tomorrow?

Everyone else - hi :D hope you're all well.

AFM - sorry it's been quiet from me, work is just crazy and haven't had time to even log onto my pc at home because it's just so busy. Having a sneak peak today over a quick cuppa coffee because I felt bad that I hadn't logged on in a while and I started the thread haha, that just wouldn't do :) I started sniffing the nafarelin last Thursday and no symptoms (not sure if I should expect any??). I've got my first blood test and scan next week Friday to see how it's all going. Really nervous, excited, anxious, all at once. But those BFPs have really made me smile today :) Loving it!!

Have a super day ladies, and I'll try post a longer reply and read through all of yours when I get a chance.

Carmen. xx


----------



## C&J

Yes MrsMoose transfer is tomorrow, theyre going to ring early in the morning and let us know how many (if any) survived thawing. All being well transfer will be late morning, if not theyll thaw more and itll be afternoon. I cannot begin to tell you how god damn nervous I am this time, I wasnt this bad with our ivf cycle.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

godskid said:


> Whaw HappyBunny , Congrats congrats congrats ...... first BFP for our thread ...
> Is there a pic of your BFP in the test gallery ?please post the link

I did an announcement:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/1410307-bfp-after-2-years.html#post23015079

I hope you get this feeling soon. :dust: to you all!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats Notop! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

C&J best of luck to you tomorrow. I hope your embryos get snugged and you get your bfp.


----------



## MrsMoose

C&j......I'm holding thumbs and toes for you honey!!!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## godskid

C&J : Hope the transfer went well and you are PUPO ... fingers crossed for you


----------



## C&J

All done ladies :D 2 blasts put back and hopefully getting comfy . Now comes the wait.


----------



## notoptimistic

congrats c&j!


----------



## godskid

C&J said:


> All done ladies :D 2 blasts put back and hopefully getting comfy . Now comes the wait.

C&J dear , if possible try to get some good rest for coupla days . My clinic also suggests to stay away from laptop and mobile phone for few days .


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

C&J congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## godskid

C&J : Hows things going ? Taking enough rest ? fingers crossed for you

HappyBunny and notopti : When s your scan scheduled ?


----------



## MoBaby

Fet day for me! At 130 I will be pupp :) need sticky vibes and baby dust!!


----------



## godskid

Mobaby , congrats ,your rainbow will be with you soon , lots of prayers


----------



## notoptimistic

godskid - First ultrasound is on Tuesday. I doubt they will be able to see much though so early - I will only be about 5 and 1/2 weeks pregnant at that point. 

mo - like I said in the other thread, GL today!


----------



## MrsMoose

C&J said:


> All done ladies :D 2 blasts put back and hopefully getting comfy . Now comes the wait.

Glad it all went well!!!!!!!!! Here's hoping those embies are getting nice and snuggly!

xx


----------



## MrsMoose

MoBaby said:


> Fet day for me! At 130 I will be pupp :) need sticky vibes and baby dust!!

MoBaby - fingers crossed for you hon!!!!! Hope it all went well today, let us know :)

AFM - been pretty busy (not unusual for me hahah) so hence me being a bit quiet. The sniffing's making my boobs all prickly but other than that all's ok here, just counting down until my FET. I'm still umming and ahing about putting 2 embies back. I keep hearing about the risks with twins and I keep thinking I should just do the SET but there's such a big part of me that thinks I'll have more success if 2 are put back. It's weird, but I've been having dreams about having twins and I wonder if that's factoring into my decision, because in my dreams everything is all beautiful and hazy. :sleep: Crazy huh.....

Anyway girls, have a lovely evening and a great week ahead...just think, it's only 5 weeks till Christmas woohoo!!! :)

Carmen. xx


----------



## MoBaby

Oh the transfer went well on Friday. Sorry I didnt update!! :) The embryo survived the thaw and started to hatch! Everyone said it was an excellent blast. Transfer was easy and no issues. I am now 2dp6dt so have to wait until Nov 30t before beta.

MrsMoose: I would have put 2 back (this is the first time we only did 1) BUT for me the risk would be very high of carrying twins so my RE convinced us to do one. I really just want one healthy baby. If you are comfortable with 2, they go for it! The thing that got me is he said if I started to mc one twin then I would most likely lose both and the fact I have an abnormal shaped uterus makes carrying more than one super risky. 

Wondering when any symptoms will start?

anyone want to share their symptoms after FET?? :)


----------



## godskid

8 ladies who had ER along with me had their fresh transfer done and 7 became pregnant ... Some of em had their scan today and 3 ladies are carrying twins ... just wanted to share this good news with you all...


----------



## MrsMoose

MoBaby - so glad the transfer went well hon!! How are you feeling? That is so exciting and wonderful to hear that it all went smoothly. Fingers crossed for the 30th :) Thanks for the advice about 2 embies. My consultant said that they normally only recommend 1 embryo as it's better for the mom and baby if there's only one baby, but he said it's up to DH and I to make that decision if we wanted 2 back or not. I guess we're going to be thinking about it for a while before making a decision.

Godskid - that's really lovely news, thank you for sharing :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM - I was told to expect AF sometime this week after sniffing the nafaralin and before I go in for my first scan and bloodtest for baseline. I haven't yet started - do you think they'll keep me on the sniffers until that happens??

Have a lovely evening ladies!

x


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies, Have an update:


Spoiler
https://i.imgur.com/qqjSyl.jpg

So I am super early, only 3dp6dt of 1 frostie... and I did not have any form of HCG. Only estrogen and progesterone. I am super nervous, like is this a false positive?? It all started with an OPK this morning; I got a smiley on digital OPK and I was like that is weird, so I went to the store and bought a box of frer and used my smu on it. So, I hope its real and it stays! :) Very excited Very nervous after what happened last 2 IVF cycles :)


----------



## MrsMoose

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies, Have an update:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i.imgur.com/qqjSyl.jpg
> 
> So I am super early, only 3dp6dt of 1 frostie... and I did not have any form of HCG. Only estrogen and progesterone. I am super nervous, like is this a false positive?? It all started with an OPK this morning; I got a smiley on digital OPK and I was like that is weird, so I went to the store and bought a box of frer and used my smu on it. So, I hope its real and it stays! :) Very excited Very nervous after what happened last 2 IVF cycles :)

Oh my gosh.....that's a line right there!!!! Even DH (who's sitting by my PC as we do Christmas shopping online) says it's a line! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So thrilled for you!!!! That's really soon, but I suppose technically it's 9DPO so you can still get a BFP that early. Yay! 

Carmen. xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah, I think I am 9dpo but wondering if technically 10dpo... embryo was frozen at day 6 then thawed and transferred... they embryo was very active at the transfer, more expanded and hatched from the 30 mins the pic was taken to the time it was loaded in the transfer catheter and I am pretty certain it implanted that night due to pelvic pain :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

godskid said:


> C&J : Hows things going ? Taking enough rest ? fingers crossed for you
> 
> HappyBunny and notopti : When s your scan scheduled ?

Mine is scheduled for Dec 3rd :happydance: seems like forever!


----------



## notoptimistic

My scan is tomorrow!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mo congratulations again! Those are beautiful lines!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

notoptimistic said:


> My scan is tomorrow!!

Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG!! Congrats Mo, Happy & Notop Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

How's it going? 

NotO - how did the scan go??

How are all our preggie ladies feeling? :whoop

AFM - it's been a busy weekend. I attended a really beautiful and touching service at St Paul's cathedral in London yesterday specifically for couples who've experienced miscarriage or losing babies in infancy. It's always heartbreaking to see how many people have gone through it, and although it was extremely emotional, being able to light a candle for my 3 angel babies was a really healing experience.

I also had my first baseline scan on Friday, and they said my lining was 2.3mm, which is great, because it needs to be below 6 to start the progynova tablets. I've got a big 2.5cm x 4cm cyst on my right ovary (!!) but the nurse said she didn't think it was a problem and would probably disappear by itself soon. So estimated ET is 13/14th Dec. Can't wait!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and for those of you who are in the US, hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving :)

Carmen .xx


----------



## MoBaby

yay mrs moose! that sounds like a good scan! et is not too long away!


----------



## MrsMoose

Ah MoBaby...just read your blog.....I'm so happy for you honey :) And you know, I really chuckled when I saw you use Vanilla Ice songs when you refer to your frosties....I do the same!!! :D

This is going to be it for you hon, I'm sure. Hang in there and keep growing beautifully little baby!

xx


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks for reading my blog!!!

Im just worried b/c I started with some spotting yesterday AM.... It happened once (maybe a teaspoon on the liner), then cleared up, then now again this morning (a little less). I think it is from the vaginal progesterone (the dr said my cervix was very irritated in september during fresh IVF) and I know in early pg the cervix gets very angry so I think I am inserting the progesterone too far... I will try later to not do it as far to see if it goes away. Im going in tomorrow for my beta (16dpo, PLEASE be a high number) and I will make sure they check my levels. Sigh. I hope it stops!


----------



## MoBaby

and spotting seems to be gone again. Just like yesterday. Here in am, gone by afternoon. Well, thats good. :)


----------



## MrsMoose

that's good that it's gone, can only be a good sign :)


----------



## MoBaby

Beta: it was 379!!! 10dp6dt :) So, yep, my ticker gets to stay!! YAY!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's a fantastic number Mo :dust:


----------



## MrsMoose

MoBaby said:


> Beta: it was 379!!! 10dp6dt :) So, yep, my ticker gets to stay!! YAY!!

That IS an awesome number :) Yay!

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies, 

Not good news from me Im afraid our fet was unsuccessful. Still no closer to having a baby :( We are going to take a break now and enjoy the christmas and new year period then we will start another fet. What else can we do!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm so sorry C&J, sending you lots of :hugs:

I am 4dp5dt and I have cramps and feel really hot all the time, can only wear knickers to bed. Would love to POAS but I was put on Pregnyl 1500iu for lp support and my last injection was only 2 days ago.....


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

can i join u ladies,, im due for et on the 17th decmber x


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: JK welcome xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

how may embies do u ladies have and how many servive the thaw xx


----------



## Charleymc

Hi girls can I join you? I had my egg collection yesterday and they got 6 eggs.
The clinic rang me this morning to say that only 3 fertilised, 1 didnt make it, 1 is ok(hopefully it will survive) and 1 looks good for transfer. They are bringing me in tomorrow Day 2 for ET. They said if the 2nd egg survives they will implant that too, I cant stop worrying I was really hoping that they would have 1 or 2 that they could freeze. Does anyone know what the chances are for Day 2 Transfer?

Thanks and baby dust to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone! Can I join? I'm stalking BnB during the crazy 2WW :) Had my ET on Nov 19, OTD 12/6. Am thinking of doing a hpt this Fri though at 11dp2dt though...

Charley, mine was a Day 2 transfer too.


----------



## Anxiously

DOH! I just realized that this thread is specifically for FET! Hope you girls don't mind my post :)


----------



## Charleymc

Hi Anxiously, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you xx Let me know how it goes x


----------



## MrsMoose

C&J said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Not good news from me Im afraid our fet was unsuccessful. Still no closer to having a baby :( We are going to take a break now and enjoy the christmas and new year period then we will start another fet. What else can we do!

C&J - I'm so so sorry honey :( That's really sad. I think a break will probably do you the world of good, you can focus again 100% on it next year? Big hugs.

JK- hi & welcome, of course you can join us. How are you doing?

Hi Charley - welcome :)

Anxiously - how are you holding up? And no worries about it being FET, although it may be more help if you also joined one of the fresh IVF cycle boards too? :)

AFM - I'm doing ok. I've got my second scan this coming friday to check if my lining's progressing, then hopefully all will be on track for ET on 13th/14th Dec. We're thawing 2 and putting 2 back :) Fingers crossed they survive the thaw.....

Have a good week ladies.

Carmen. x


----------



## MoBaby

C&J: sorry about the faled FET; I didnt see your update earlier. :( I hope the new year brings you your forever baby!! :hugs:

mrsmoose: glad you have a good plan for your FET!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounds like everything is going as planned for your FET MrsMoose :)


----------



## Anxiously

Hi all, seems like my fresh cycle is a bust. Looks like I'll be able to join you in a Dec FET after all. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## MrsMoose

Aw sorry to hear that Anxiously. But good news that you're able to join us for a Dec FET. What are your dates and next steps?

How is everyone else doing?

How are our pregnant ladies? :D

AFM, I had my scan on Friday. Everything looks good - lining was 8.1mm and the big cyst on my right ovary had completely disappeared! So ET is scheduled for this coming friday at 14:30 - eek! Can't believe it's come round so soon. It's a bit scary with the HPT being around Christmas but hopefully it's the best Christmas news ever....

Hope you're all well.

Carmen. xx


----------



## MoBaby

Mrsmoose: yay for transfer sooo close!!! Fx for Christmas miracle!


----------



## Anxiously

MrsMoose, GL for your ET!

I'm going for a hysteroscopy to check if there are problems with my uterus lining and no side effects from the D&C last year. Apparently my lining was a bit on the thin side during ET, only about 7.7mm. I'm still pissed with the doctor for not spotting that - he could've given me the estrogen/progesterone early to start building it up!

Will probably have my FET in Jan, not Dec though. I've just started TCM so hopefully it can help get me ready for the FET.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

im gettin scared now
scan in the morning xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope your scan goes well JK :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey everyone

Feeling a bit bummed. Had an emotional day - found out a friend of mine passed away last night in his sleep. We don't know what happened, but he was still young (38) so I don't really know what's going on. All I keep thinking is this must be some cruel joke. I'd written him a Christmas card yesterday and was going to post it today and it's still sitting on my desk :( I feel for his family - so soon before Christmas. Just waiting to hear when they do the funeral - I hope it's not this Friday as I want to go to the funeral but also can't delay the ET now that I've started the progesterone.....

Anyway, just feeling a bit down really. Need a good old cry I think...

xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh MrsMoose I am so sorry hun, that is terrible news. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

MrsMoose: sooo sorry :(


----------



## Anxiously

so sorry about your friend mrsmoose :hug:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi there, I see some ladies here who got BFP from their FET. May I ask what's the embryo grade that resulted in your success?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Mine was a 5aa :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Anxiously. My clinic doesnt grade the embryos. They call the inner cell mass and trophectoderm good/fair/poor and mine was good. Poor quality ones can result in healthy babies as good ones can get bfn. As long as I think 50% of the embryo looks viable they will transfer it.


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks ladies.

Mine grade them but they didn't share the grade with me, all they said was it's the best one and showed me a diagram of a blastocyst (like I hadn't googled it before!!!!). I'm thawing 2 out for Friday and transferring 2....I really hope that both make it.....

How's everyone else?


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

well scan went well
lining ws 12,4mm 
et on monday x


----------



## MrsMoose

JK - that's an awesome lining :) holding thumbs for monday!!! My lining was 8.1....I'm still getting mixed messages on whether that's good or not. Some forums/websites say anything below 7 is bad, some say anything below 8 is bad and that 8 itself is ok but not great, and ideally they look for anything above 9. Very confused :(

And oh my God I'm hungry all the time......although that could just be because it's effing old outside and my body's trying desperately to keep warm hahaha.

:hugs: to all of you. Keep warm!

Carmen. xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

im worrying mine will be tooo thick xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Well, I have 2 little embies nicely snuggled inside me now....fingers crossed that they make themselves at home for the next 9 months! ET all went ok, except for the very worrying statement of 'I've just lost your cervix'....I felt like saying 'well, where did you last leave it??'. 2 embies thawed and both survived...one had even started hatching, which is apparently a good thing :) My HPT is ON Christmas Day.....I'm hoping that it's the best Christmas present my DH and I will ever get. They did speak to us about the risk of twins, and we said that we'd spoken about it and it's a risk we were willing to take. So now the dreaded 2ww.....

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

ahhh mrs moose ur 1 day ahead of me,,, do u have a journal x


----------



## MrsMoose

JK - how did your ET go? I don't have a journal unfortunately, not great at keeping one!

I'm feeling really horrible since Sunday, don't know if it's the meds or what. Spent the day in bed on Sunday with a bad headache. Have been getting the serious sweats in the night, so much so I'm sleeping on top of duvets and pouring with sweat (not very ladylike I know). Got bad heartburn too. And I know it's naughty, but I did an HPT this morning and there's the faintest of faint line there....so faint that it's hard to tell it's there, but it's definitely there and I don't think it's an evap. Not going to think anymore about it but will probably have to keep myself from POAS until the weekend...going to be really difficult!!

How are all of you ladies? xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Wow good luck
How many dpt are u x


----------



## MrsMoose

Effectively I'm 4dp5dt....so 9DPO in standard terms. That's usually too early to get a BFP...I'm seriously doubting my eyes but I know what I saw (being a POAS addict and done this 3 times before.....). I'm wondering if it could be twins?? I did have 2 ice babies put back......:O My heart is pounding so quickly thinking about it.....and I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been heartbroken 3 times before....

So nervous.

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I always got my bfp on 9dpo!! I have seen many ladies with :baby::baby: on board and get a bfp that early. Really hope it is it for you MrsMoose :dust:


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks Miss Redknob.....Just trying to stay calm. I just hope my little embies are snuggled in nicely. Twins or one, I don't mind either, I just really want my little family with my DH :)


----------



## MoBaby

I got my BFP with my FET at 9dpo!!!! My urine was super concentrated for some reason so it stayed light for the next day and then got very dark!! Sounds very promising!!!!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Well....I guess I can say I have a BFP! :) I got a faint line on a CB when I got home this afternoon. It's faint, but there.....I'm excited but also a little anxious. Whew. Just want to see something on a scan before I can get truly excited.....is that bad of me to say?

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Did any of u ladies get any symptoms
I'm not really sure I it's a sign or not bit I'm 2dp5dt and since yesterday iv had aweful heartburn x


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey JK

With my last pregnancy in August I had heartburn non-stop, I was eating Gaviscon tablets like they were sweets....it started just after I found out I was pregnant, so around 4 weeks. I've been having heartburn now in the middle of the night. Hard to tell if it's stress related or from the hormones. How else are you feeling? Any tiredness and heaviness in your tummy?

xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Nothing major no I'm scared x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey JK, I had heartburn when I found out I was pregnant!! Good sign hun xx

Congrats MrsMoose :dance:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

But to have it at 1 and 2 dpt seems far too early x


----------



## Miss Redknob

I got it early on!!


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

How early
Can u remember x


----------



## Miss Redknob

It was a couple of days after transfer and I still have it xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ooh exciting
I shall keep u updates
It's eased if I lie on my side that hurts x


----------



## MrsMoose

thanks ladies :) definite strong BFP tonight. My acupuncturist said she could tell I was pregnant through my pulses!

Hoping and praying for a sticky one! I just want these two to stick around....

JK - how are you feeling hon?

Thanks Miss RedKnob!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

My acupuncturist said the same thing MrsMoose, my pulse and my temp :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bad news today. Baby died. Thats all. No reason. Doctor was wrong or I'm just that unlucky 5%. Guess its not going to happen for us. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh hunny, I am so sorry :cry: sending you lots of :hugs:

Hun don't lose hope you still have 3 little frostie babies waiting for you xx


----------



## MoBaby

I dont want to even try to use those at this point. I've had 2 unexplained miscarriages and a chemical this year and all clotting disorders are negative. There has to be a reason for this. What else would explain this all? I am just so lost right now. I have to wait for the miscarriage. He offered a d/c but not until Dec 31st so if I dont pass anything by the friday before I will call and take him up. My RE is gone all week also so if any issues I have to deal with a dr I really dont care for.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Is there any chance you can PGD them?


----------



## MoBaby

Not the frosties. They can't test them if previously frozen or something like that.


----------



## MrsMoose

oh MoBaby.....honey I don't know what to say except my heart is very heavy and sore for you :( I'm so sorry this has happened. xxx


----------



## godskid

Lots of hugs Mobaby . Dear , Prayers for you


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Well I'm still spotting a little
Hope it stops soon x


----------



## Maggie586

Mobaby I am so sorry and I totally feel your pain I had mc at 8 weeks 1 day in September after seeing a lovely hb only the week before, no words can describe the pain i know you are feeling ... Massive hugs ...


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hope all u ladies are wellxxx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey JK

Yes all ok here thanks :) Just with my parents who are out from South Africa so have been busy.

How are you?

xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Happy new year! How is everyone?

MoBaby - how are you holding up honey? I've been thinking about you...I wish that I could help ease your pain.

Carmen. xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Doing ok JK just really bad morning sickness all day :( Hope you are well xx

When are you having your scan MrsMoose? xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey MissRedknob

Scan's scheduled 14th January. Hopefully the time passes quickly, I just want to make sure that everything's ok in there :)

How are you?

x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Pretty good have had 3 scans so far and bub is doing well, another scan on Wednesday. Hope the 14th comes around for you quick :)


----------



## MoBaby

HI MrsMoose thanks for asking. I'm okay...my heart just sank in my chest because I just thought about how far I would be soon....I'm very sad but for some reason this pregnancy wasn't supossed to progress... IDK why yet and hopefully I will know soon. I have f/u feb 5th. I have a cold now on top of this that came on when I got home from d/c. Oh well. Stress=low immune system. I'm having trouble sleeping at night...takes me 2 hours to finally fall asleep but I expected that because thats what happend last time.... Oh well, such is life.

How are you feeling???

Missred sorry about the all day sickness. I had it pretty bad no vomiting but I couldn't eat breakfast or dinner for a bit then it was couldnt eat lunch then it was random...I was down 5 lbs at my 7.5 week scan and dr told me to eat more! But how can you eat when you feel like you want to vomit?? But i welcome all the symptoms and cant wait until I have that feeling again!! :) GL with your next scan.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Mo :hugs:


----------

